# Surchauffe Power Mac G5



## barbouze131 (2 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Power Mac G5 mono processeur à 1,8 Ghz sous Panthère et celui-ci s?éteint dès que je lui demande d?exécuter un travail qui demande de la ressource système (ex. : Photoshop Scripts automatique ; stuffit) Temps approximatif avant surchauffe : 15 mn de travail. Pourtant je ne lui demande pas la lune !!!! 

J?ai installé un petit utilitaire (Temperature Monitor) qui m?indique, avant que le G5 ne s?éteigne, une température du CPU : 63°C, puis, plus rien, écran noir. 

Merci de me conseiller sur les solutions, « soft » ou « hard ».


----------



## minime (3 Juin 2005)

Si la mesure est juste la température ne semble pas trop élevée. Il serait pas un peu hypocondriaque ?


----------



## poirot89 (4 Juin 2005)

quelque chose me dis que ton problème ne vient pas de la température...
mon G5 passe des heures à 86° (c'est bien l'hiver, sa chauffe la pièce).
bon courage tout de même.


----------



## houmjack (29 Juin 2005)

Je fais remonter ce post car je viens d'avoir exactement le même souci (plantage de quelques secondes et écran noir en essayant d'ouvrir un fichier de 16 mo avec seulement Itunes et Firefox d'ouvert en plus)... Globalement je suis étonné car je n'ai pas l'impression de disposer de la puissance que l'on peut supposer avoir avec un Powermac G5 à 1Go de ram. J'arrive assez facilement à faire ramer Photoshop 7 y compris sur des fichiers pas très lourds (j'ai même eu 4 plantages contre 0 lorsque je bossais sur mon G3 500), Firefox plante régulièrement et Safari est inutilisable car il plante dès que l'on veut entrer un mot de passe, Mail n'est pas super stable non plus. Ce qui est curieux par exemple c'est que je n'ai par contre pas le moindre problème en manipulant des fichiers très très lourd avec garageband censé être gourmand.... autre détail, j'ai un indicateur d'utilisation de la Ram, lorsque je travaille sur des images très volumineuses, Photoshop ne va pas chercher de Ram supplémentaire et pédale. st-ce que l'origine du problème est Photoshop  ? y'a t'il une façon d'optimiser les performances de celui-ci, lui faut-il par exemple comme sous OS9 une partition dédiée ?


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir,
n'aurais-tu pas un problème avec une de tes barrettes mémoire ? Peut être devrais-tu faire quelques tests en enlevant tes barrettes une à une pour voir si les instabiltés subsistes ?


----------

